# Steuerrohrlänge beim Mercury



## Eisenfaust (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange das Steuerrohr an einem Bergwerk-Mercury Rahmen ist?
Ich würde gerne meinen alten Katarga-Rahmen gegen einen von Bergwerk 'eintauschen', nur ist das Problem, daß meine Gabel auf eine Steuerrohrlänge von 125mm zugeschnitten ist.

Ich bedanke mich im voraus für die Information.
Gruß
Eisenfaust


----------



## Fettkloß (31. Oktober 2003)

ich glab da musste dir dann einen winzigen rahmen kaufen - mcht ja nix wenn du klein bist passts ja  

neulich hat der eine praktikant geschrieben das die steuerrohrlänge beim XL rahmen 15cm ist - beim L sinds 14cm noch kleinere hab ich keine ahnung .

aber ein neuer rahmen will auch ne neue gabel - vertick se doch im ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (1. November 2003)

Mir is nochwas eingefallen 

schau mal unter www.bergwerk-bikes.de nach . Ich glaube unter Facts ist die geometie zu sehen


----------



## Eisenfaust (1. November 2003)

Ich weiß zwar nun, was so ungefähr beim XL Rahmen zu erwarten ist, aber ich weiß noch immer nicht, wie lang der Tubus ist. Bei meinem alten Rahmen ist dieser 125mm lang, entsprechend ist die Gabel abgelängt worden (mit Spacer). 

Meine Größe wäre etwas M oder L. Bitte keine Mutmaßungen, ich habe doch recht konkret nach dem Modell Mercury gefragt.
Übrigens verdiene ich meine Geld recht sauer, lieber Fettkloß, die Sponsoren Mami und Papi fallen also weg. Nicht jeder kann sich eine neue Gabel leisten, wenn die 'alte' gerade mal ein paar Monate alt ist. 

ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir ein Bergwerker eine kompetente Antwort ins Forum posten würde, Danke!

Oliver


----------



## eitsch:bi (1. November 2003)

Hallo Eisenfaust,
ich habe mir im Mai dieses Jahres ein Mercury Race aufgebaut und seinerzeit im Online Shop www.charlys-bike-point.de in der Detailbeschreibung zum Mercury Rahmen eine pdf Datei gefunden, die die wichtigsten Maße des Rahmens beinhaltet (Der Hinweis auf die Datei ist heute noch da, allerdings konnte ich sie eben nicht downloaden...). Die Steuerrohrlänge in der Rahmengröße S lautet 120mm, in der Größe M 130mm und in Größe L 140mm.  Die Angaben gelten sowohl für den Mercury Race Rahmen als auch für den Mercury Endurance Rahmen. "Zur Sicherheit" habe ich eben an meinem Bike nachgemessen - bei der Größe M sind´s tatsächlich 130mm.
Schöne Grüße und schon jetzt viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen - ...ist wirklich ein super Teil.....
MFG
HB


----------



## AnthonyXIV (2. November 2003)

Hallo @ all,

danke an eitsch:bi, die Werte stimmen genau!

@ Eisenfaust: alle Werte findest Du auch auf der Website von Bergwerk! 
Das Mercury geht unverändert in die Saison 2004. Es bekommt lediglich Verstärkung in Form des Mercury SL, das einen völlig neuen Rohrsatz besitzt.

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (2. November 2003)

ja da hab ich doch dann recht gehabt  - meine tipps waren doch bares geld wert !!

@ anthony - sonntags schaffen?! - sehr brav !!!!!


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. November 2003)

Hallo Anthony, Hallo Eitschbi (oder so aehnlich).

Vielen herzlichen Dank fuer die Mitteilung. Ich bin da schon etwas gluecklicher, denn mit 150mm Laenge haette ich das Projekt gerade 'beenden' koennen, denn neue Gabel waere nicht moeglich gewesen.
Bei einer Koerpergroesse von 185cm, Schritt- oder Beinmass von 84/85 cm und Fahrstil eher 'Race' waere die mittlere Groesse wohl die richtige.

An dieser Stelle erlaubt mir noch eine Frage: wie wird bei Bergwerk die Hoehe gemessen, Tretlagermittelpunkt - Sattelrohrende oder bis Kreuzung Oberrohr-Sattelrohr?

Herzlichen Dank und Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## rAdrenalin (3. November 2003)

Hallo Oliver!
Die Rahmenhöhe wird bei Bergwerk von der Mitte des Tretlagers bis zum Ende des Sattelrohres gemessen, dein erster Gedanke war also richtig.

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------



## Eisenfaust (6. November 2003)

Vielen Dank. 
Das hilft schon weiter.
gruß Eisenfaust


----------

